# جميع حلقات برنامج عائلتي د.مجدي اسحق



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*سلام رب المجد*

*تحت اشراف مشرفتنا الجميلة كاندي

**وتحت رعاية عضونا المميز ابو تربو*

*هنا سوف يتم تجميع حلقات برنامج عائلتي تقديم *

*د. مجدي اسحق*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

شعار البرنامج
  بسم  الزوج والزوجة والاولاد عائلة واحده سعيده امين
   +++++++++++++++++++
     اســــــم      البرنامـــــــــج :     برنامج     عائــــــــــــلتى
       مقدم       البرنامــــــــــــــج :  *الدكتور      مجدى اسحق  *
       تـــــــــصنيف       البرنامــــــــــــج :  برنامج  اسرى 
       رقـــــــــــــم     الحلقــــــــــــــة   : الحلقة الرابعة
       نــــــــــــوع      الـــحلـــقة :   فيــــــــــــــــــــديــــــــو      
      الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودة: عــــالـــــــــــــــــــيــة
       تقديــــــــــــــــم      : قنـــــــــــــــــــاة    اغـــــــــــــابى
       مساحـــــــــــــــة  الحلقة :  60.31 مــيجـــــــــا


     *



*
     *لفك ضغط الملف حمل برنامج        WinRAR*

    * للتحميل    اضغط هنا*

     *



 *
     *للتحميل              بأقصي سرعه حمل *
     * Internet  Download   Manager​ *
    * لتحميل البرنامج ومرفق      معة الكراك اضغط  هنا*


     *



*
      




  لتحميل  الحلقة اضغط هنا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

شعار  البرنامج
 بسم الزوج والزوجة  والاولاد عائلة واحده سعيده امين
   +++++++++++++++++++
    اســــــم     البرنامـــــــــج :     برنامج    عائــــــــــــلتى
      مقدم      البرنامــــــــــــــج :  *الدكتور     مجدى اسحق  *
      تـــــــــصنيف      البرنامــــــــــــج :  برنامج اسرى 
      رقـــــــــــــم     الحلقــــــــــــــة   : الحلقة الثالثة
      نــــــــــــوع      الـــحلـــقة :   فيــــــــــــــــــــديــــــــو      
     الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودة: عــــالـــــــــــــــــــيــة
      تقديــــــــــــــــم      : قنـــــــــــــــــــاة   اغـــــــــــــابى
      مساحـــــــــــــــة الحلقة :  68.19 مــيجـــــــــا


    *



*
    *لفك ضغط الملف حمل برنامج       WinRAR*

   * للتحميل   اضغط هنا*

    *



 *
    *للتحميل             بأقصي سرعه حمل *
    * Internet  Download   Manager​ *
   * لتحميل البرنامج ومرفق      معة الكراك اضغط هنا*


    *



*
     




 للتحميل اضغط هنا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

شعار البرنامج​
 بسم  الزوج والزوجة والاولاد عائلة واحده سعيده امين​
  +++++++++++++++++++​​    اســــــم   البرنامـــــــــج :      برنامج  عائــــــــــــلتى
      مقدم     البرنامــــــــــــــج :  *الدكتور    مجدى اسحق  *​
      تـــــــــصنيف     البرنامــــــــــــج :  برنامج اسرى  ​​      رقـــــــــــــم    الحلقــــــــــــــة   : الحلقة الثانيــــــة
      نــــــــــــوع    الـــحلـــقة :   فيــــــــــــــــــــديــــــــو    ​
     الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودة: عــــالـــــــــــــــــــيــة​​      تقديــــــــــــــــم    : قنـــــــــــــــــــاة اغـــــــــــــابى


    *



*​​    *لفك ضغط الملف حمل برنامج      WinRAR*

   * للتحميل    اضغط هنا*​
​    *



 *
    *للتحميل            بأقصي سرعه حمل *​​    * Internet  Download    Manager​ *
   * لتحميل البرنامج ومرفق    معة الكراك اضغط  هنا*​


    *



*​
     



​
  للتحميل  اضغط هنا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

شعار البرنامج​
 بسم الزوج والزوجة والاولاد عائلة واحده سعيده امين​
 +++++++++++++++++++​
    اســــــم   البرنامـــــــــج :     برنامج  عائــــــــــــلتى​
     مقدم   البرنامــــــــــــــج :  *الدكتور  مجدى اسحق  *​
     تـــــــــصنيف   البرنامــــــــــــج :  برنامج اسرى ​
      رقـــــــــــــم   الحلقــــــــــــــة   : الحلقة الاولــــــى​
     نــــــــــــوع    الـــحلـــقة :   فيــــــــــــــــــــديــــــــو    ​
    الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودة: عــــالـــــــــــــــــــيــة​
      تقديــــــــــــــــم    : قنـــــــــــــــــــاة اغـــــــــــــابى​


   *



*​
    *لفك ضغط الملف حمل برنامج     WinRAR*


   * للتحميل   اضغط هنا*​

   *



 *​
    *للتحميل           بأقصي سرعه حمل *​
   * Internet  Download   Manager​ *​
  * لتحميل البرنامج ومرفق    معة الكراك اضغط هنا*​


    *



*​
    



​
 للتحميل  اضغط هنا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*الاختلاط  .... د. مجدي اسحق*


*علاقتنا  بالاخرين - دكتور مجدي اسحق*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*كيف أكون ناجحا في كل شئ *

 *الشخصية المسيحية و سماتها*

 *أصنام في حياة الخادم*

 *الخلافات الزوجيه *

 * كيف اتخذ قرار *

 * شخصيتك اعرفها اقبلها طورها*

 * ان اعثرتك عينك*

 * كيف خدم المسيح *

 * العلاقه بالاخر *

 * المسيح كلمه الله *

 * كيف احقق ذاتى *

 * علاقتنا بالاخرين *

 * تربيه الابناء *

 * الجنس من منظور مسيحى*

 * اسئله محاضره الجنس من مفهوم مسيحى *

 * لغات الحب بين الزوجين *

 * نحو مفهوم جنسى سليم *

 * الخادم مذبح وكتاب *

 * مرآه الخادم *

 * شريك الحياه  بين الاختيار والاكتشاف *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

برنامج  عـــــــائلتي - بالصوت
للدكتور/  مـجـــــدي اسحــق 
=*==*=*==*=*=*=*=*=*=
كل سنه وحضراتكم  طيبين 
Happy  New Year
=*==*=*==*=*=*=*=*=*=






=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=

البرنامج  كان يذاع  علي قناة Aghapy tv
وضم مجموعة سلاسل من  الحلقات وهي  

1- العائله فى فكر  الله 
2-  مفاهيم الحب
3-الخلافات الزوجيه الناجحه
4- روشتة السعاده الزوجيه
5- فن تربية  الابناء
6- لا  تغيظو اولادكم لئلا يفشلوا
7- التأديب
8- حلقة خاصه باجابة الاسئله
9- حلقة خاصه مع  فادى
10- علاقة  الابناء بالاباء
11- اسرار النجاح
12- شريك الحياة اختيار ام   اكتشاف
13-  اختبارت لمعرفة الحب
14- حلول عمليه لمشاكل تربويه

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
 وتم تقسيم  السلاسل علي النحو التالي 






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  718x358  وحجمها 46KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 وكل فولدر (( folder )) يحتوي علي العظات الخاصه به  
 =-=-==-=-=-=-=-==-=-=
 صوره من الحلقه  الخاصه مع فادي 






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  604x364  وحجمها 42KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 =-==-=-=-=-=-==-=-=
 ++ معلومات عن  الملفات ++
 مجموع العظات ×× الحلقات = 73
 تم تقسيمهم الي  14 مجموعه كما  بالاعلي 
 حجم الملفات = 107 ميجا تم تقسيمهم الي 3  اقسام 
 الجزء الاول 50 ميجا والثاني 50  ميجا والثالث 7 ميجا 
 للتسهيل علي  اصحاب الانترنت البطئ 
 وتم رفعهم علي mediafire
 =-==-=-=-=-=-=-==-=
 ++  للتحميل++
 الجزء  الاول .. 50 ميجا
 


 الجزء   الثاني ... 50 ميجا
 


 الجزء  الثالث .. 7 ميجا 
 

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

دي من اجمل عظات د.مجدي اسحق
 واكثرها خفة دم
 للتحميل اضغط علي الصورة
 

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*كيف اصنع  قرار دكتور مجدى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

كيف اتخذ قرار 

 ا.د. مجدي  اسحق

العظه دى مهمه اوى لينا
ياريت تحلموا  

ومنتظر ارئكم


 للتحميل
 ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*كيف اتعامل مع طفلى دكتور مجدى اسحق*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

رابعاً : محاضرات أ.د. مجدي إسحق:-  
​
 
*الخلافات  الزوجية*
​
 
*تربية   الأبناء*
​
 
*كيف أكون  ناجحا في كل شئ *
​

 
*التدين  بين الشكل و الجوهر*
​

 
*التعايش  الزوجي بين الزوجين*
​
 
*الشخصية  المسيحية و سماتها - شباب ثانوي  23-2-2006*
​

 
*أصنام في  حياة الخادم *
​
 
*حوار مع  ا.د. مجدي اسحق*
​

 
*فن تربية  الابناء*
​

 
*كيف  تواجه الازمات*
​

 
*العائلة  كما يريدها الله*
​

 
*الخلافات  الزوجية الجزء الاول*
​
 
*الخلافات  الزوجية الجزء الثانى*
​

 
*ممن نخاف  ولماذا*
​

 
*الخادم  ومذبح الصلاة*

​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

6  - العلاقه بالاخر
 http://www.4shared.com/file/9414343/68c0ace2/____.html


 9  - علاقتنا بالاخرين
 http://www.4shared.com/file/9413591/aa3af788/_____.html

 10  - تربيه الابناء
 http://www.4shared.com/file/9412100/b34ab3ee/____.html

 11  - الجنس من منظور مسيحى
 http://www.4shared.com/file/9409061/.../________.html

 12  - اسئله محاضره الجنس من مفهوم مسيحى
 http://www.4shared.com/file/12813333.../________.html

 13  - لغات الحب بين الزوجين
 http://www.4shared.com/file/12652453...a07/_____.html

 14  - نحو مفهوم جنسى سليم
 http://www.4shared.com/file/12813143...78/______.html

 15  - الخادم مذبح وكتاب
 http://www.4shared.com/file/12812450/b8bac0d/_____.html



​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

_*مشاكل ابنائنا وكيف نحلها*_
_* دكتور مجدى اسحق*_
_* http://www.4shared.com/file/11960394..._7alha_DM.html*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*





الطفله يؤانا والدكتور مجدي*
*عايزين الحق البنت تحفه جداا وطبعا  دكتور مجدي تحفه*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/124188628/730cb1b4/________.html*​ ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

دي تاني حلقه لدكتور مجدي مع الطفله  يؤانا يااارب تعجبكم....​ 


 


 


 


 
"رابط التحميل اضغط علي الصوره"​ 


​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

حلقة عن

 الجنس الناجح واثره على الزواج

 التحميل

 http://www.4shared.com/file/12173632...0d9/_____.html​ 
******************************​حلقة  عن 
الحمل الاول ومابعد الطفل الاول
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/12153167...-2-5-2009.html​​​​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

​

 



​​

شعار   البرنامج​​
 بسم الزوج والزوجة   والاولاد عائلة واحده سعيده امين​​
    +++++++++++++++++++​​
    اســــــم       البرنامـــــــــج :     برنامج      عائــــــــــــلتى​​
      مقدم        البرنامــــــــــــــج :  *الدكتور       مجدى اسحق  *​​
      تـــــــــصنيف        البرنامــــــــــــج :  برنامج اسرى ​​
      رقـــــــــــــم        الحلقــــــــــــــة   : الحلقة السابعة​​
      نــــــــــــوع        الـــحلـــقة  :   فيــــــــــــــــــــديــــــــو        ​​
     الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودة: عــــالـــــــــــــــــــيــة​​
      تقديــــــــــــــــم        : قنـــــــــــــــــــاة     اغـــــــــــــابى​​
      مساحـــــــــــــــة  الحلقة :  51.93 مــيجـــــــــا​​


    *



*​​
    *لفك ضغط الملف حمل برنامج          WinRAR*​​

   * للتحميل    اضغط هنا*​​
*



*​​ 
      




لتحميل الحلقة اضغط هنا​




​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يوليو 2010)

*حلقة   من برنامج "عائلتي"*
*   لـد/مجدي اسحق"عن أسرار النجاح(1)  *
*  بمناسبة فترة الامتحانات*
*



*
*= للتحميل بأقصى سرعه إستخدم برنامج IDM إصدار كامل ولا    يحتاج إلى كراك =*
 * = لعدم حدوث مشاكل اثناء فك الضغط إستخدم برنامج    wrar342.Crystal بأخر إصدار =*
 * = لمشاهده الفيلم بدون مشاكل إستخدم برنامج    K.Lite.Mega.Codec.Pack.4.5.2 =*

 




*أسرار  النجاح(1)  "بمناسبة فترة الامتحانات*
http://marmena.com/short/647





  * لتحميل الترنيمه  صوت بمساحة 5  ميجا  *
 http://marmena.com/short/648




+*†*+
    اذكـــرونى فـى   صــــــلواتكـــم
    +*†*+

    +*†*+BeBo0o0o0o0o+*†*+ 


    يـــــــارب  تنـــــــالوا كل بـــركه   وخيــــــر من هــــذا العمــــــل  
    +++امـــــــــــــين+++​


----------

